# mini trampoline for a preschooler



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

I think my 3.5 yo DD would love one of these for Christmas. Tramps seem to have a bad rap, but is it just the huge outdoor ones that are a big safety issue? I see they make some just for kids, but they have a weight limit of 75, so I'd prefer to get a small adult one so I could use it too. Does it need to have a bar for safety? I've heard that it sometimes the bar makes the kids weight too much on one side and then the other two legs bounce up. So I guess I just want to make sure a small adult trampoline is ok and is it better with the bar or without?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

We got an adult mini trampoline for DS at age 2.5. Never one accident in the 2 years since then. It finally wore out recently after it had been living outside for a year or so and is awaiting the next junk pickup now.


----------



## trampolinepuss (Nov 25, 2014)

llwr said:


> I think my 3.5 yo DD would love one of these for Christmas. Tramps seem to have a bad rap, but is it just the huge outdoor ones that are a big safety issue? I see they make some just for kids, but they have a weight limit of 75, so I'd prefer to get a small adult one so I could use it too. Does it need to have a bar for safety? I've heard that it sometimes the bar makes the kids weight too much on one side and then the other two legs bounce up. So I guess I just want to make sure a small adult trampoline is ok and is it better with the bar or without?


It is never a good thing to buy something for child and use it yourself. Look at that this way - would you ever buy bigger shoes for your child because you would also want to try them out? I presume not. Trampolines are not so different. It is not a good idea to buy bigger trampoline than your child really needs and there are reasons for it. 
First - if he/she is lightweight then bigger trampoline won`t provide good bounce. Simple physics - every action has an equivalent reaction. So always go with trampolines intended for that age and when children are under 6 then go with specialized kids trampolines. Search for ProTrampolines to find out more.


----------

